# Feeders > Breeding Rats >  How to Euthanize Rat Pinkies?!

## Bellabob

I have 6 rat pinkies that need to be euthanized as soon as possible before they get too big for my cornsnake..I heard Co2 doesn't work..is this true? And if it doesn't what is a good way to do it?

Thanks.

----------


## Anatopism

C02 does work, it just takes a long time, and requires more patience.

----------


## lilbit

freezer is quick if they dont have hair.

----------


## Michelle.C

Eh, in the case of pinkies, freezing nor co2 are truly humane. A quick bash to the head or cervical dislocation is the fastest and most humane method.

----------

_Rhasputin_ (06-15-2011)

----------


## Rhasputin

I agree. Just give them a hard flick on the top of the head, and it should completely . . . for lack of less gross terms, crush their skull and scramble their brains. If you're un-sure of yourself flick them twice, it's still faster than any other method even if you have to flick them twice.

They will twitch, it's just nerves misfiring. 
They may also bleed out of their nose, so if that freaks you out, wrap them up in a paper towel and them flick them.

----------


## Barts

use a vacuum sealer, can not a BAG! and throw in freezer. they are asleep in minutes and frozen shortly there after. not trying to offend anyone, it is just supposed to be an approved method, vacuum sealing removes atmosphere, as pinkies can live on co2 for a period of time.

----------


## Ham

I kinda of disagree with the bashing thing, I mean sure its quick, but is it humane? you are smashing their skull in...  CO2 will knock them unconcious and they asphyxiate while they are out, so they dont experience much except dizziness and blackout... (of course I have never asphyxiated myself with CO2 either, so I could be wrong on this one)  I will note however that a woman in California sells home suicide kits that utilize CO2 to effect the exit.  Would you rather be bashed in the head or go the CO2 route? (I do not condone or promote suicide, that is truly horrific)  When I euthanize rodents I use a empty ice chest and place the rodents inside, then I take a heavy pot and put water in it that is deep enough to put a chunk of dry ice in, the dry ice will evaporate into gaseous CO2 and displace the air in the ice chest, leave the lid just open enough for the oxygen to escape ( this way the ice chest doesnt blow the lid ) and the CO2 will do its work, just give it enough time for the rodent to fully expire, they will squeak and thrash a little, but that is them passing out, then give them time to stop breathing after they lose conciousness.  By the way do this outdoors out of the wind, you dont want CO2 filling up your house, and you dont want the wind to blow fresh air into the container...

PS Putting them in the freezer will obviously be painful for them, they do freeze to death, you ever lay naked in the snow in zubzero temps? Its really excruciating, plus if you vaccuum seal them in a bag they just asphyxiate while concious...

----------


## Rhasputin

Comparing bashing a human in the head to bashing a baby rodent in the head, is completely a misconception. 

Adult humans have much thicker skulls. Baby rodents have skulls that are paper thin, and not even fused until they are juveniles. 
You can't really compare the death to a human at all without going into the absurd (like dropping a steam roller on your head, you wouldn't even know what happened if you were blind folded).

----------

_Michelle.C_ (06-15-2011)

----------


## Michelle.C

While the "bashing" thing might not be pretty, it is the most humane. I usually see one or two twitches and then no movement at all. I also used to do cervical dislocation which I rarely saw any movement at all, but you have to make sure you do not place enough pressure to remove their heads. 

Also, rather than a thump, I used to use a 1x2 to give a nice firm whack. I never had issues with having to do it again or being worried about them surviving it.

Neither are the most beautiful for our eyes, or our hearts, but they are humane. I personally can't stand killing rats with my own hands anymore, that's why I feed f/t.

----------


## azmodane

I either use a pencil or a paint stirrer from like home depot or something when I bash them in the head, it's gross and I hate to do it, I never thought about using a paper towel or something to cover and keep them out of sight...

----------

